# مشروع إنشاء مدرسة الطيران



## laklok10 (22 أغسطس 2006)

]لمن يريد تعلم الكثير عن الطيران وويحب هذا العلم سوف يتم إنشاء مدرسة لتعليم علوم الطيران ومن يريد الإشتراك يرسل لي إيميله لإخباره بالتفاصيل الازمة وأرجو من السادة الأعضاء الدخول والتصويت علي هذا المشروع ومن يعرف المزيد عن الطيران يمكن أن يكون من المشرفين علي المشروع وأنا أنتظر رأيكم أخوكم ملازم اول طيار:15:


----------



## م/ مصطفي (22 أغسطس 2006)

اسمح لي اخي فاني لا افهم ما الذي تعنيه .. 
فهل هذه المدرسه هيا مدرسه حقيقه علي ارض الواقع .. ام منتدي خاص بالطيران ؟؟ 
و هل هيا اذا كانت واقعيه فما هي شروط الانضمام ؟ و هل يمكن لمن هم تخرجوا او من لم يتخرجوا بالانضمام ؟؟ 

عموما ايميلي سوف تلاقيه اسفل عدد المشاركات .. الارسال الفوري 
برجاء اضافتي لكي نتفاهم 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## laklok10 (22 أغسطس 2006)

أولا سوف نتواصل مع من يريد الإشتراك ونعلمهم من علي الإنترنت ثم نقوم بإنشاء المدرسة


----------



## تتو (22 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم ممكن توضحلي أكثر وفين موقع هذه المدرسة 
على العموم هذا ايميلي على الهوت ميل
tiger-1408*************


----------



## م/ مصطفي (22 أغسطس 2006)

laklok10 قال:


> أولا سوف نتواصل مع من يريد الإشتراك ونعلمهم من علي الإنترنت ثم نقوم بإنشاء المدرسة


 
اوكي .. هذا هو بريدي مكتوب قم رجاء باضافته و سوف نتحدث لكي اتفهم الموضوع اكثر 
Aerodynamic4 ... علي الهوت ميل 

منتظرك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

وانا كمان نفسي اعرف ايه الحوار ده ده اميلي walidsamir2003 علي الهوت


----------



## م/ مصطفي (23 أغسطس 2006)

لم نتلق منك اي رد فعل اخي الحبيب / laklok10 ..
لماذا لم تقم باضافه الايميلات لكي تخبرنا ما هي هذه المدرسه ؟

نتظر ردك العطر


----------



## وسام زكي (24 أغسطس 2006)

*مهندس هليوكوبتر*

انا مهندس طيران متقاعد ولدي خبرة اكثر من 20 سنة على طائرات الهليوكوبتر ويمكنني المساعدة عندما تطلبون
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## وسام زكي (24 أغسطس 2006)

و*****ي هو 
weszeki***********


----------



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

يشرفني هذا الإنضمام يأخواني وأنا اسف إني ماردتش لأنه كنتمشغول شوية وعلي العموم هارسلكم علي الإيميلات


----------



## النهمي (26 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا طالب في هندسة الطيران سنة اولى و يشرفني الإنضمام اليكم يأخواني ولكن هل هناك شروط للإنضمام .
e-alnehmi*************


----------



## amr_fhmy (30 أغسطس 2006)

[MOVE="up"] 
[MOVE="down"] 
[MOVE="up"] 
انا أخوكم عمرو من مصر واتمني ان اكون طيار ولكن كع الاسف فلا ينفع ولكن ممكن تفيدوني في هذا الموضوع وكيف ممكن أدخل هذا المنتدي أو هذه المدرسة إن كانت حقيقية
ومااااااااا هي شروط الإلتحاق
amr_fhmy***********
وهذا هو إيميلي وأتمني أن يكون هناك رد 
وجزاك الله خير علي هذا المنتدي

[/MOVE]:5: :33: :15: :32: [/MOVE][/MOVE]


----------



## hatem21 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوكم حاتم وهذا ايميلي xxxl_494hotmail.com


----------



## JHONNYGHAIT (21 سبتمبر 2006)

jhonnyghait***********


----------



## tamer373 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*وأنا أريد الاشتراك*

أرجو إرسال التفاصيل على إيميلى أيضا وهو:
tamer373 yahoo


----------



## haswaly (23 أكتوبر 2006)

والى اخى العزيزصاحب هذه الفكرة فهذا إميلي على ******ا (hassan2006_waly )


----------



## haswaly (23 أكتوبر 2006)

والى اخى العزيزصاحب هذه الفكرة فهذا إميلي على ****** (hassan2006_waly )
على ******ه yahoo


----------



## مهندسة الياسمين (10 يناير 2011)

أنا طالبة هندسة معمارية ومشروعي التخرج بدي أخده مدرسة طيران
حابة اعرف البرنامج الوظيفي للمدرسة
يعني شو هي الفعاليات يللي بقلب المدرسة
ممكن اا حدا عنده مسقط لمدرسة طيران يرسلي ياه
ايميلي: lavoshka-sh عالهوت ميل
وشكرا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

انا بس مش فاهم شو فكرة المدرسة 
و انا مستعد اني اشارك ان شاء الله


----------



## lolnk (22 مارس 2011)

لقد ضفتك اخى الكريم على الياهو وفى انتظارك


----------



## thunderspeed (12 يوليو 2011)

ايميلى هو [email protected] 
انا طالب بالهندسة الكهروميكانيكية بمصر و اود الانضمام اليكم


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع انتهى من 5 سنوات صاحب المشاركه لم يرد من خمس سنوات


----------

